# Dubai Courts Help



## Illusion (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give actual names, etc, so I'll just lay out the scenario:

Person X went to 1 of the top law firms in Dubai with a bogus law suit. They then went to the courts to file the case & gave incorrect contact information for person Y (the person they were filing the case against), including telephone number, P.O. Box & residence location. So after many failed attempts to contact person Y, the court went ahead with the case & appointed a court expert. At this point, someone asked to give evidence, who knew person Y, let them know what was going on.

Person Y is now in the situation where it is too late to make their own case in the court & get the law suit kicked out. They have to hand over financial records, etc. to the court-appointed expert & go along with everything that's asked of them.

Apparently, this is common practice of the law firm involved, since it means they can get cases into the courts without the accused being informed.. until they find themselves stuck.

Person Y's lawyer can't do anything, & the litigator has informed them that, here in the UAE, once a case has gone to judgement, there's no way of getting it thrown out.. even if you weren't even aware of it being in the courts! If person Y doesn't hand over their private records, the court will rule against them, & if they do, then all the records will be handed over to person X, who actually has no right to see them! Also, person X only had to pay Dhms. 750 to file the bogus case, while person Y is having to pay out thousands for a good lawyer.


If person Y's correct details had been given to the courts, their lawyers could have given evidence to get the case kicked out straight away, without it even going past the judgement stage! I would like to know if person Y can do anything about the situation they find themselves in? Is their litigator correct in saying that nothing can be done? Why do law firms get away with this kind of back-handed behaviour?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For a legal question to get the legal answer you should visit a law firm... There is really no point in asking an expat layman for a legal matter answer.. you need a lawyer.

maiden


----------



## Illusion (Jan 6, 2012)

Lawyers have been asked; I'm asking for any advice that may have not been given. There may be people on here that are aware of UAE law or have been in a similar situation.


----------

